# Shuey fell with me and I got it on video



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

This was due to slick ground. It looked great on top but was really slippery underneath.
I kicked out of the stirrups before he got up so I got away with only a big bruise on my right thigh. Shuey is a little sore on his left hind leg and he will be on constant watch to make sure it's nothing serious.

Only a little while earlier, a friend of mine fell with her horse. 
She wasn't as lucky as me. As her horse went to get up her leg caught and she slammed her head into the barrel/ground. After that, she dropped to the ground. She went to get up then fell down, unconscious.
I'm being told now that she may have a broken neck or head trauma.
Prayers to Katy.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Scary. 

I wish you and Shuey well in your recovery.

Katy is in my prayers and am hoping for her to heal quickly.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Absolutely hate riding bad ground. Definatly wouldn't have ran on it. Maybe make sure the ground isn't slick next time before your run. I've made a habit of doing this just so this kind of thing won't happen.
Glad your okay and I hope your friend will be too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Man, that's what I like about my horses. They've been rode hard working cows on all kinds of ground. Got all of the slips out of their systems, so to speak.

Hoping for a speedy recovery to all of you!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

glad your both ok, it could have been much worse.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow glad you were okay!! Do you have any updates on your friend?


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

She got a really bad concussion and tore a bunch of muscles in her neck. She got lucky.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

You horse is like "SCREW THIS. IM GONE."

Glad your okay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Scary run from the get-go. Glad you're (mostly) ok - hoping for the best for Katy.


----------

